# Krystian Zimerman



## Psychokeys

Hi my friends.im a new member here.I would just like to ask u yr opinion about Krystian Zimerman and his recordings.Which one do u like more?thank u very much!


----------



## Psychokeys

Krystian Zimerman


----------



## G e o r g e

Psychokeys said:


> Hi my friends.im a new member here.I would just like to ask u yr opinion about Krystian Zimerman and his recordings.Which one do u like more?thank u very much!


I like his Debussy Preludes, Chopin Ballades, but haven't heard much more.


----------



## Manuel

His Brahms' second piano concerto with Bernstein is a milestone.

BTW, 


> Hi my friends.im a new member here.I would just like to ask u yr opinion about Krystian Zimerman and his recordings.Which one do u like more?thank u very much!


this is a forum, I don't think we should write here like we do in SMS. There's no character restriction here.


----------



## Topaz

You can see him playing some Schubert Impromptus on the Schubert article thread. See the links in the last post on that thread. I'm impressed with his playing.


----------



## Saturnus

I've heard he tunes his piano specially for each piece.


----------



## Guest

G e o r g e said:


> I like his Debussy Preludes, Chopin Ballades, but haven't heard much more.


I agree with you 100%, his playing of the preludes is so expressive.


----------



## teccomin

Everything Zimerman recorded is a gem. Too bad he doesn't record much and plays only a limited range of composers. I have listened to most of them, Debussy Preludes and Chopin Piano Concertos are must have. His Ravel G concerto, Chopin Ballades and Schubert Impromptus are also legendary. Apart from these, he also did a very good job on Liszt's Sonata and the 5 Beethoven Piano Concertos with Bernstein. I wasn't as impressed with his Brahms and Rach Concertos though, but still alot better than most other recordings. All his recordings are digital, under DG, thats a huge bonus.


----------



## Aramis

> I wasn't as impressed with his Rach Concertos


Same, but more because of Ozawa than Zimerman


----------



## joen_cph

Those I´ve felt impressive are: His Grieg Piano Cto with Karajan (DG) - the sound is glorious and the tempi and total effect very majestic; but only when having an alternative Grieg recording as well - the rebellious and furiously fast Richter/Kondrashin (Russia Revelation); I also like Zimerman´s Lutoslawski Piano Cto, his Ravel Cti (the "Left Hand" especially), and the Debussy Preludes (by the way, they "won" in a radio programme here that compared various recordings of the Preludes).


----------



## Sebastien Melmoth

> teccomin sez: Everything Zimerman recorded is a gem. Too bad he doesn't record much and plays only a limited range of composers.


So true! Zimerman's Chopin, Debussy, and Schubert are exquisite; and his Brahms was brilliant--though he withdrew it.

http://www.amazon.com/Brahms-Klavie...4?ie=UTF8&s=music&qid=1272995528&sr=1-4-spell


----------



## TWhite

I think he's a sensitive, brilliant pianist with both technique and musicianship to spare. I have his two Brahms Concerti, the Liszt Concerti with the Todentanz (a stunning performance), his Brahms Sonatas, the Greig and Schumann concerti (delicious!) and his Debussy Preludes (which are the best since Gieseking, IMO). 

I don't have his Chopin, simply because I don't like Chopin, but what I have shows me a pianist with an extraordinary command of the subtleties of the instrument, so I would assume that his Chopin--for Chopinists--is right on the mark. 

I will admit that I find his Brahms First Concerto a little 'deliberate' in tempo--at least in the stormy first movement (sorry, I grew up with Serkin), but ultimately VERY satisfying (the second movement is exquisite and the Finale just explodes!). 

I don't know which Brahms recording he withdrew, but I certainly hope it was not the Sonatas, Scherzo and Ballades--in my opinion, they're absolutely masterful. 

Tom


----------



## Aramis

> I don't have his Chopin, simply because I don't like Chopin, but what I have shows me a pianist with an extraordinary command of the subtleties of the instrument, so I would assume that his Chopin--for Chopinists--is right on the mark.


Then getting his Chopin would be nice idea if you are up for another try with this composer.

Zimerman's Chopin is IMO greatest thing he ever recorded. For me he is, along with Argerich maybe, greatest living Chopinist.

These are tytanic CDs:


----------



## Vaneyes

I've had several of his recordings. He doesn't "speak to me" anymore.


----------



## Aramis

Interesting CD by Zimerman and his "team" will be released soon:


----------



## Aramis

- interesting footage from competition he won. Love his reaction for announcement of first prize (starts after 1:02) and his playing later in the video. Kind of makes me sad at the same time - such achievement while being actually younger than I am right now without any greater succees.


----------



## MatejfromSlovenia

Aramis said:


> Then getting his Chopin would be nice idea if you are up for another try with this composer.
> 
> Zimerman's Chopin is IMO greatest thing he ever recorded. For me he is, along with Argerich maybe, greatest living Chopinist.


I fully agree! His Chopin's Ballades are magnificient. The best interpreter of Chopin (for me)! One example:






He was in Ljubljana last month. He played W. Lutoslawski Piano Concerto.....


----------



## dandylion

I love his Beethoven Piano Concerto #5 with Bernstein and the Wiener Philharmoniker. I was disappointed in his expounding his political views in the middle of a concert, but I can even forgive that for his music.


----------



## Vaneyes

Re Lutoslawski PC, I must amend my #14 post.


----------



## jwfleck

The first I ever heard K. Zimerman play was on a DG LP called "Chopin Recital." He was young, perhaps not too long after winning the competition (no beard).
The playing is glorious and the audience reacts appropriately. They were witnessing something VERY special.
It remains the most magical Chopin I have ever heard.


----------



## Aramis

Such a shame that this recording of waltzes was withdrawn and it's impossible to get it today:


----------



## annie

i consider his chopin's piano concertos with polish festival orchestra album a monument. i always get goose bumps when i listen to especially 1st


----------

